# Fuori



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

Che vergogna


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2022)

Incredibile.


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2022)

Mah.


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

Fanfaroni ...


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2022)

Ci hanno provato ma si può non centrare mai la porta ?
Un po' piu do cojioni dai


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2022)

Ueh Mancini ha detto: giocheremo come sappiamo giocare.


----------



## Koala (24 Marzo 2022)

Che schifo!


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2022)

cerchiamo di non bestemmiare ed ammetto che io per primo sto faticando non poco


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2022)

Ammetto che sono combattuta tra il dispiacere e la speranza che tra 4 anni ci sia un altro portiere perché questo nel frattempo è caduto in disgrazia (calcistica ovviamente)


----------



## Etta (25 Marzo 2022)

Ma solo io non l’ho vista?


----------



## Vera (25 Marzo 2022)

Mi colpisce sempre il patriottismo di noi italiani.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma solo io non l’ho vista?


Idem.


----------



## ivanl (25 Marzo 2022)

prevedibile e previsto, meglio per le mie tasche


----------



## alberto15 (25 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Idem.


idem


----------



## ologramma (25 Marzo 2022)

faccio bene a non vedere più partite  e neanche  la nazionale , ci guadagno di salute e d evito il rosicchiare le unghie  e l'incazzamento  , dormito sereno per 8 orette


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

di cosa state parlando?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di cosa state parlando?


La Nazionale di calcio.


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2022)

A me piace il calcio andavo anche allo stadio una volta e lo giocavo anche 
Questi qui non hanno talento vengono fuori nelle loro squadre perché hanno  fior di stranieri validi 
Comunque a breve saranno a Miami Ibiza con le loro sode chiappe al sole alla faccia dì noi che ci restiamo male


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Nazionale di calcio.


ah...


----------



## Venice30 (25 Marzo 2022)

Io non sapevo neanche l'esistenza di questa squadra di calcio, Macedonia del nord


----------



## Etta (25 Marzo 2022)




----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)




----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ammetto che sono combattuta tra il dispiacere e la speranza che tra 4 anni ci sia un altro portiere perché questo nel frattempo è caduto in disgrazia (calcistica ovviamente)


ha 23 anni, fa in tempo a farne almeno 2 se non 4 di mondiali.   ieri sera non ha fatto il miracolo sul tiro del nordmacedone, ma direi che se l'Italia non va ai Mondiali la colpa non è sua


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ha 23 anni, fa in tempo a farne almeno 2 se non 4 di mondiali.   ieri sera non ha fatto il miracolo sul tiro del nordmacedone, ma direi che se l'Italia non va ai Mondiali la colpa non è sua


Non ho detto che è colpa sua
Al netto che un tiro da trenta metri andrebbe parato
Ho detto che sono contenta che gli sia andata male anche questa 
Fra 4 anni potrebbe arrivare qualcuno meglio di lui o potrebbe come penso bruciarsi lui


----------

